# white english bulldogs or ol southern white bulldogs



## Joe Cpt

I was wandering if anyone might know of anyone down south still breeding a line of these dogs? They were the original bulldog that is the forefather to the american bulldog. They are 75% white working bulldogs with no johnson blood, good for farm utility work and make good catch dogs. They range from 65 to 100 pounds. I'm looking for an old time country breeder that has dogs that many people don't know are out there. I know there has to be afew out there still and the breed is almost extinct pure without being crossed into other breeds. Anyone with any info or that can point me in the right direction I would appreciate it. Thanks P.S. you can hit me on email at comptonjr.joseph@gmail.com if you wish.


----------



## oldways

Alan Scott at Owl hollow kennels in Alabama are the dogs your talking about I don't if he is still rising them or not I have been out of the game a couple years. Good luck.


----------



## Rock pile

http://www.freewebs.com/yorksamericanbulldogs/

 David York in Kentucky. He has the old southern white and white english hybrids. These dogs are true to form and have no Johnson blood and none of the pit bull hybrids run by alot of todays kennels. He has a lot of old hines and bluegrass blood.GOOD LUCK


----------



## Ranger

http://konfederatekennels.homestead.com/Studs.html


----------



## UGA hunter

Ranger said:


> http://konfederatekennels.homestead.com/Studs.html



Check out my buddy Don at this website. The dog in my avatar came from him. He's got some good dogs and he's a hog hunter. Been in the bulldogs for over 40 years.


----------



## holton27596

Lots of places around cochran and middle ga. They are a great dog. My sister raises them, but does not have any pups at this time. She got hers from a fellow in eastman.


----------



## markhammett

No doubt these are great dogs but a bit pricey for a catch dog that's never seen a hog. In my opinion.


----------



## holton27596

they usually only run around 100 or so and growing up around jacksonville, lumber city, and Mcrae we preferred them to pits for hog dogs. They were easier to control and had a lot more sense.


----------



## holton27596

These are the big white bulls you used to see on farms back in the 60s and 70s. They are getting to be somewhat rare now unfortunately. 
We all kept them for catching hogs when they got loose or when they came in and started tearing up crops. 
The Talmadge plantation in Mcrae was notorius for thier red durocs getting loose and going feral. Those were some mean hogs.


----------



## markhammett

$100 is not too bad.   The ones I priced were $500 and up.  And that was from one of the breeder mentioned.  Which if they are getting that for them I wouldn't expect them to sell them to me for $100.


----------



## holton27596

some breeders (e.g. altman white english) are "recreating" the breed and are charging an arm and a leg. They are still available in Middle and south ga if you know where to look and the ones on the farms are the original white english, not "recreated".


----------



## rage

alan scott has johnson blood..


----------



## Joe Cpt

That's just what I want, some of the orininal old unchanged blood. The best dog I ever had was one I got from around my area when I was a boy 20 years ago but they are no longer around these parts as far as I know. I have a little male I found in western NC. He's about 4 months old now and I want to get afew more good ones to breed and hunt to preserve the blood since there aren't many left. I appreciate everyones imput and just want to know what all is out there. I'm researching as much as possible to build a good foundation by culling and selective breeding to make the best dogs I can.  These dogs make good pets and family protectors  as well as great catchdogs. Thank Again for any and all replys as I will look into each and every one.


----------



## Joe Cpt

Yes from what I've heard Alen Scott and Johnson started out breeding together.  Then Johnson started adding bull mastiff and st. bernard for size because people wanted those bigger pretty dogs that had more man agression and good for bite work. And Scott breed them to pit bulls to make them more game and they also work as catch dogs if they didn't fight each other and were actually smaller than the white english. They are all good dogs and to each his own just not what I'm looking for. They both started out with the white english and by mixing it and the demand for their dogs being breed helped put the original breed in this endangered state. Not knocking either of them as they were both smart breeders and I'm sure they both acomplished their breeding goals and had a major impact on the bulldog world. I'm looking to do the same by bringing the white english back along with the help of afew dedicated others.


----------



## Joe Cpt

*scott blood*

Some of the scott blood could still be white english especially from the early years of his breeding. I really don't know for sure but u can tell that all the Johnson blood is not pure and that you can tell from the size and looks.


----------



## caughthog1

UGA hunter said:


> Check out my buddy Don at this website. The dog in my avatar came from him. He's got some good dogs and he's a hog hunter. Been in the bulldogs for over 40 years.



x3 I have seen a few of his dogs down here in FL. There built right and good hog dogs.


----------



## lineman pride

Still a few in fl panhandle I have male and female can't breed them though gep had complication with 1st litter and messed her up but like u say I use on farm and in woods


----------



## UGA hunter

Joe, if anything, you should give Don a call and talk dogs. He's been around all types of bulldogs for many, many years and is one of the most well known NKC breeders/judges in the world. There is a WEALTH of knowledge there.


----------



## Joe Cpt

*Talking with Don*

I deffinantly will be giving him a call, probably later on today. I love talking with the old time dog men cause they were in the mix and saw and learned a lot first hand. I checked his site out .and he has some nice looking dogs. Yours looks good too is it male or female? My little male has the same marking as yours. Where is he located?


----------



## UGA hunter

My dog is a male. He's off of the 2010 NKC Dog of the Year. He's got a lot of old Hines blood behind him as well as some other old blood. Don is located in Hartwell, GA.


----------



## RabbitJones

I had one of these dogs about 25 yrs ago, no hogs at that time but used him as a trail dog on deer. Could tell you some stories but you might not believe me about him nose and ability to track and catch wounded deer. I am always interseted in a good one and will be interested to here what you learn, keep us posted.


----------



## Joe Cpt

I will keep y'all posted on whatever I find out. I left messages for Don and one other person and just waiting for calls back. I have spoken with a few other people too and heard of Carr bulldogs in Florida. After researching them a little a found afew unappealing things about them and their dogs on the internet. Any of y'all ever heard of or had any personal dealing with the folks breeding this Carr line good or bad?


----------



## UGA hunter

Joe, Don is out of town hunting this weekend. I'm sure he'll get back to you.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR

Judging by your avatar, it looks like you found one. Good lookin dog. I had heard about these old style bulldogs but didnt know much about them. I have sat back and watched to see how this thread would play out and I am really considering one of these dogs.


----------



## Joe Cpt

*My pup*

My little pup in the picture is the one that I refered to in a previous post. He is 4 months old now and about 20 pounds. He is already baying a 60 pound hog in a pen. He is smart and gentle with my children. He is easy to train too, he sits, speaks and shakes hands on command already. He is a 4th generation hog dog from proven stock. They really do make good all around dogs and wish there were more of them out there. I hope for atleast 1 or 2 good females from a different line to breed him to. Joshua kennels sells a good book for $20 that has a lot of great stories about these dogs. I recommend it to anyone interested in these dogs that wants to know more about them. Some of the stories show how courageous and loyal they are and gave me chills just thinking about it.


----------



## FordHunter

Laurakennels and Joshua kennels.


----------

